
Automatically download all your pay and tax statements from ADP - andersonvom
https://github.com/andersonvom/adp-downloader
======
BoorishBears
For I second I thought this was the world's most subtle vulnerability
disclosure via an application that allowed access to every single pay and tax
statement ADP has!

~~~
andersonvom
Doh, I guess I could have used better wording. Hopefully it's clearer now. =)

